# Ghost Shrimp



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

I had recently added 6 Ghost Shrimps to my 6 gal.In the last week or so I have noticed one dead every few days.I have been doing a weekly 30% water change.

I just did a water test.Both my nitrates are 0,GH is 75,chlorine 0,KH 80 and PH 7.0.

I did plant some Needle leaf Ludwigia last friday and I noticed I had 4 of the original 6.

Just a reminder I did buy them at PetSmart.

One other observation,I did notice that the smaller of the shrimp were the first to go and now they two biggest are left.

*c/p*


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

No other animals in the tank? Ghost shrimps are treated pretty poorly in stores since they are often used as food.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing else.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

I think I may have a theory.When I got the first batch of 3 ghost Shrimp form the PetSmart,they were small.When I got the next 3 a week later,I got two big and one small.The big ones almost look full grown.Could it be a case of the biggest killing and eating the smallest.I never saw one killed but did notice the two big ones eating them and not letting the other near.I have been feeding them well.All the deaths seem to come after the lights went out every day and when they went on the next morning.I always did a count when I feed in the morning and then again later during the day.Never lost one during the day.If I counted 4 in the morning there would be 4 when I counted before the light went off.

Maybe I just got two real aggressive ones that decided to beat up and eat any smaller.They seem ok with each other but I even think my mystery snail(trumpet snail)is avoiding these two.I use to see him out more but not lately.Yesterday he was out on the driftwood and then shrimp came over and when annoyed with his presence.The snail ran for the gravel and disappeared.Haven't seen him since.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. I think there are some other parameters that are also important for problems with shrimps, in most cases the metals in water are playing big role when sudden death is observed in new tank. I also found a link to this topic but we usually had been talking about that problem when someone asked about sudden death and the nitrates, ammonia and sulfates were OK.

http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=521


----------

